
Twenty insights from Fifty newly remote dev teams - davetwichell
https://linearb.io/blog/productivity-data-from-50-dev-teams-that-abruptly-went-remote/
======
riskymagemerge
Code changes are up and coding time is up... I think developers are taking
more time to work on tasks. We get pressure to merge when we're in the office.
Now we have more time to experiment and invest in quality.

~~~
davetwichell
But release are less frequent and larger. Sounds risky

~~~
riskymagemerge
Risky? You sound like an agile coach :-)

